# Gentoo下设置时区的方法

## fqabel

Gentoo下设置时区的方法如下：

　　1.ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Shanghai /etc/localtime

　　2.修改/etc/conf.d/clock，将其中的CLOCK设置为"local"，即：CLOCK="local"

       3. rc-update -d gdm default

Ububtu在默认情况下认为BIOS中的时间是UTC时间，Gentoo在如上的设置下认为BIOS中的时间是本地时间，相差八个小时，解决的方法：

　　在Ubuntu下修改/etc/default/rcS 文件，将 UTC=yes 改为 UTC=no

----------

## wgwnxu

第二步有问题：请改/etc/conf.d/hwclock文件，不是clock

----------

